# mri coding



## cattridge (Sep 28, 2009)

I have been billed for 72141 & 72141 with a 59 modifier...the extra code is for flextion and extension views..can the radiologist bill twice for 72141??


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 28, 2009)

No he cannot code for multiple views, the MRI code is for the cervical spine and includes all views associated with it.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 28, 2009)

*59 mod*

We have used the 59 mod before when more sequences were done with MRIs since it's the 72158 lumbar or the w and w/o codes that states (further sequences) but we have had a separate Dx for the original procedure when we do add the 59 to the second. This is a hard one for payment and it's like the 70553, 70553-59 for IAC's, which we also do at one of our centers. Do you have 2 separate reports for each 72141?


----------



## cattridge (Sep 29, 2009)

no, there was only one report...and in the report it had flexion and extension....so my thought is they can not bill it twice, am I correct?


----------

